# looking for wheels...



## 05' GTO (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 05 GTO that I bought 6 years ago. After a year I found a set of MC2 fz6 rims. I now have a crack in one of them.. Does anyone know where i can find a replacement? thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It will probally be hard to find a replacement. Have you checked into a wheel repair place?


----------



## 05' GTO (Apr 9, 2012)

I talked to the guys at discount tire and he said that you can't repair them. Not sure if you can or if he is trying to sell me new rims.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Weldcraft Wheels Wheel Widening Wheel Repairs Wheel Restoration

These folks have a great reputation.


----------



## 05' GTO (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks, i'll check into it.


----------

